
What things do you do to stay healthy and happy? - terda12
Writing this because I&#x27;m currently feeling down in the dumps (not sadness, just generally no energy and no desire to do anything other than sit in a couch and browse the net).<p>I am starting to realize that I am growing older, I am almost 22 years old and I just feel bloated and tired throughout the day, and I&#x27;m developing a fat belly. I also feel constantly grumpy because there are so many worries in adult life.<p>Would like to know what things you do to stay healthy and happy and have a clean mental state for coding.
======
aatorr
I can totally empathize -- I was in a very similar place a couple years ago.
I've since changed much of my lifestyle and the results have been pretty
incredible. I'd go around preaching about it if I could do so without being
annoying haha.

1) I eat super clean. No junk food, lots of non-processed meat, veggies,
fruits, nuts and seeds, fish, yogurt, etc. There's a lot that could be said
here but I'll keep it short. Everything you need for a breakfast of champions
full of vitamins and nutrients.

2) Exercise 5 or 6 days a week. Find an activity you enjoy so it's easier to
keep the habit.

3) I meditate every day. This can be replaced with yoga or something similar
you enjoy.

4) 8 hours of sleep every day. Going to sleep and waking up at the same time
consistently is a huge help with developing and keeping this habit.

5) [This one's less critical than the others but still somewhat important].
I'm careful about what influences I'm taking in e.g. listening to uplifting
music vs something dark and depressing. What tv shows I'm watching, who I'm
hanging out with, etc etc. Build a kickass life with friends and hobbies you
really enjoy.

This is just what's worked for me personally but I think research generally
backs them up. The details are, of course, a bit contested, like how much meat
you should eat.

Like any habit, it'll be hard to get into the routine but it'll definitely get
easier -- your palate will adjust to eating healthier, you'll start to enjoy
working out. Plus each of these things helps the others -- e.g. over time,
exercising improves quality of sleep. Pretty soon, though, you'll see results
that make it much easier to keep the routines and develop them further.

The results are pretty phenomenal. I'm much healthier and happier, more
optimistic, relaxed, motivated, and productive, and have more energy and
focus. You're gonna love the way you feel, I guarantee it haha. Hope some of
that helps :)

~~~
terda12
Sounds good, I'll try all these. Thanks !

------
eevilspock
> stay healthy and happy

> have a clean mental state for coding.

First, you need to pick one of the above. If you happen to get both, that's
great and lucky, but you cannot aim for both.

Health and happiness are dependent on the complex system that is your body,
mind and heart. If you want to find the true answer, you can't start off with
a presupposed one (a clean mental state for coding).

------
amac
I run. For me, sometimes you need to clear your head and running does it for
me though I live in Hong Kong which makes it easy. (amazing weather)

------
husamia
close your eyes and try not to think of anything for few minutes

